
Ask HN: E-commerce back end as a service company? - vinay_ys
I remember reading about a company that did a e-commerce backend only and let their partners&#x2F;customers build the app experience themselves, and then forgot it&#x27;s name. Do you know of such a company? Thanks.
======
reacharavindh
Like snipcart?

------
iovrthoughtthis
Moltin?

~~~
vinay_ys
No, not this. They didn't do frontend. They only did backend services. They
explicitly talked about doing recommendations, merchandizing and CRM with
integrations through all the usual suspects. It was an alacarte approach.

